# Eyra v Wildhaus bragg....



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We got our BH today!!







I am very proud of my little girl. Since she is in heat she had to wait until the very end of the day until she was allowed on the field. Not as happy obedience as we normally have but she considering she spent most of the day in the car she did well.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats!!!
















Kris


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOO-HOO!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

A big BIG congrats Charlotte!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

YES YES YES YES <span style='font-size: 14pt'> * <span style='font-family: Arial Black'>YES!!!!!! </span> * </span>























Just super!!! Congratulations, that is awesome!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Charlotte and Eyra... great day for a trial!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

despite the fact that she spent the day in the car - you both looked good and did awesome!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Charlotte, you two did good!!! I just now got home (10:30)







but I promise to send you the pictures tomorrow. I better get to bed now!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Charlotte, you two did good!!! I just now got home (10:30)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I can't believe this!! Such a milestone for Eyra and I and you are making me wait for pictures


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HollyEdespite the fact that she spent the day in the car - you both looked good and did awesome!


Thank you so much. And thank you for coming out and cheering us on today.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Fine, fine, fine, I just sent you 6 pictures.







The rest tomorrow.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good job!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wonderful teamwork for you both-- congratulations from me and Grimm!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone. I am glad that part is done...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Now it's on to bigger and better things!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big


----------

